

I'm looking for a ruthless non-technical cofounder - American only. - seivan

I'm looking for a ruthless non-technical cofounder - American only.
Basically, I got this idea, and now a beta. I need a ruthless douchebag MBA. (Consider the word douchebag as payback for people calling us "techies")
Jokes aside. I need you to pitch stuff to retailers, cafés, restaurants and etc. 
And at the some time do some actual work on your end.
I'm also only looking for people in the US because of https://stripe.com/ - needless to say I'd avoid using Paypal if I can.<p>I could use In-App purchases, but not ready to give up a 30% cut when we won't be so profitable at the start. Though we are not losing any money (unless paying Apple the 30%) Also funding is not necessary.<p>I got the backend done and the iOS client.<p>Gimme a ping.
Good comment!<p>We need vendors who want to sell their items on our platform. And then accept payment digitally. Pretty much the most I feel like saying now. It's not that I am fearful and my billion dollar idea (hah!) is such a secret that barely I know about it. It's just that I'd like to say more to people who are sick of their jobs as consultant (moi) and want to move into a more product based work. A startup.<p>Ps. Not looking for product people, designers that only do photo shop or product people with photoshop skills. 
Also this post is actually serious, I am looking for a US based sales person so I can use Stripe in my app. And you can do your part... part-time for now. 
Ds
======
brudgers
Just want to point out that you probably shouldn't expect special treatment
when partnering with a "ruthless douchebag."

So it might make sense to consider a pair of them...with the other acting as
your attorney.

~~~
seivan
Considering a filtering mechanism for both parts. If that ticks you off, fine.
If not, let's talk. Not looking to waste anyones time. I'm... volatile and
hard to get along with with most people. Most, not all. Some actually pull
through and manage while collecting their shredded nerves from the ground that
I tap-danced on.

------
polshaw
There is nothing in your post that would give me any interest in what you are
doing if i were a sales person (i'm not).

All i know (postively) is that you have an app, like 1000's of other people.
OTOH, it is a co-founder position (although you say part time and refer imply
>1 person already), so presumably no salary, you aren't making much money any
time soon, you think sales people are douchebags (at best, inappropriate joke)
and don't consider pitching 'real work'. I also don't see why you need someone
from sales 'so [you] can use stripe'. And AFAIK don't you have to use the app
store on non-jailbroken iOS devices??

Anyway, you could have overcome all these faux pas if you gave even a hint of
something interesting.. perhaps tell people what you are doing? even some kind
of vision of where you hope to end up might pique some peoples interest to at
least inquire further.

~~~
seivan
Good comment!

"We need vendors who want to sell their items on our platform. And then accept
payment digitally. Pretty much the most I feel like saying now. It's not that
I am fearful and my billion dollar idea is so secrecy that barely I know about
it. It's just that I'd like to say more to people who are sick of their jobs
as consultant (moi) and want to move into a more product based work."

Added this to the original post. No, we are just 1 person (moi) - I will hire
an Android dev or pick that shit up myself. Not sure yet. No. No salary. And I
stand for expenses (servers, and etc).

No I don't consider pitching real work ~ unless they succeed.

I am sorry if it wasn't clear. I want to avoid to use App store In app
purchases, ergo Stripe.com. Mostly because of the 30% cut, and other technical
reasons.

------
kls
I must say this should be an interesting thread if it takes off, I can't say
that we have seen many of these reverse I need a partner threads, but many
times I have thought well I really don't want to sell and thought about doing
the exact same thing, build the product and then try to find a sales /
business development guy to move it. If you find one please post on how it
works out, I don't think you and I are the only ones that have had this idea,
so it would be interesting to hear how it works out.

~~~
seivan
Will do. Although I'm general against "Product People" and Designers - who
very much like 13 year old female Justin Bieber fans only know Photoshop and
not Cocoa, CSS or, Javascript (notice the "or"'s and not "and"'s - lotta boxes
to pick a tick on). To be honest I'm against non-technical people unless they
convince me otherwise.

That being said, I believe the actual sales part requires certain skills that
I lack (even though I am totally amazeballs)

Might have filtered people off with the style of writing and the attitude. But
that's only good.

------
vnb
So you're looking for someone who'll actually hit the pavement selling your
idea to customers (learn that word), presumably during daytime work hours, and
also do some "real work" on the nights and weekends. While you sit back and
take in payments through Stripe? Since you're averse to paying salaries or
sharing 30% of the revenue with Apple or PayPal, what kind of equity will you
offer your "cofounder"?

Out of sheer morbid curiosity I looked up your HN profile. Using the f-word
twice in your own bio is quite revealing!

Good luck with your startup. I really, really hope you succeed.

~~~
seivan
created: 8 hours ago karma: 1

Oh I am sorry, does the F word scare you?

The equity part I'll rather take with someone who might be interested.

And you don't seem to be grasping that; I work during the daytime and during
night time as well.

------
Geekette
Please do an update post to let us know how this turns out. I realize that
takes a special kinda "ruthless douchebag", American MBA to immediately see
the massive potential behind this opportunity to pitch stuff, _and_ do actual
work for unique platform-for-vendors-to-sell-stuff #200,456 from some non-
local startup run by a guy who "to be honest" is "against non-technical
people". Eff the haters, you obviously know that this required a highly
customized shoutout to get the star douchebag you deserve.

------
RyanHolliday
What will the ruthless cofounder be pitching? It's an app, but an app for
what?

~~~
seivan
We need vendors who want to sell their items on our platform. And then accept
payment digitally. Pretty much the most I feel like saying now. It's not that
I am fearful and my billion dollar idea is so secrecy that barely I know about
it. It's just that I'd like to say more to people who are sick of their jobs
as consultant (moi) and want to move into a more product based work.

------
comenter
You seen like a trap.

------
davidhansen
Please correct me if I'm wrong about this, but last I knew, it is generally
frowned upon for non-YC companies to use HN as a job-posting board ( with the
single exception of the monthly "Hiring" threads )

~~~
kls
The I need a co-founder threads are usually tolerated because many time they
can become interesting. The general theme has been to try to filter down the
"I need to hire a developer" or "I need a job threads".

